# TTC for over 2 years



## Fifij250910 (Nov 4, 2012)

Hi all,

I am new to the group and thought I would start by telling our story.  My hubby and I have been TTC since we got married in Sept 10.  I was on the pill for about 8 years on and off, and stopped taking it at the beginning of Sept 10.  After about 6 months and due to my age (now 37) we were referred to the regional fertility clinic.  I had full bloods checked and an internal scan.  Hubby was due to provide samples in July but was in hospital with a hernia.  As a result we were dropped off the list and had to get referred again by GP earlier this year.

We returned to the clinic in March and I was told all my results were normal and hubby given appt for samples.  He went mid May and we were told that there would be a 4 month wait for review.  September came and went and no appointment, so I rang again in October and after 3 calls finally was told that they had forgotten to put us on the list and it would be another 3-4 mths.  Needless to say we weren't best pleased and finally they put us on November list.  After 3 weeks we still had not received our appt letter so I called again only to be told that November's list was running way over and that it would be well into the New Year when we would be seen.  After a "discussion" and checking with the supervisor we were finally offered a selection of slots on the 6th December.

So we are finally being seen again.  I know hubby is very concerned that our problems conceiving are all his fault as he hasn't had any results yet, so it is becoming quite stressful for us.

I had initially been charting everything but earlier this year we decided to take things as they come and try to relax about it all.  Recently friends and family have been popping out babies all around me, which is really hard.  Every month I try not to read into the "symptoms" I think I am feeling but it is always in the back of my mind, so when AF raises her little head, the disappointment is hard to deal with.  Not to mention painful - as AF isn't the kindest to me.

I would appreciate any comments / advice from anyone on here!
Thanks,
Fifi


----------



## Beandreaming (Sep 14, 2012)

Hi Fifi,

I read your post and just wanted to say that you are not alone.

I had a frustrating experience as I first asked my GP for help in Feb at which point he told us funding for fertility had been removed and we would not be entitled to any form of IVF on the NHS (I am 33, DH is 34 and we have no children from previous relationships).  So we went privately for bloods, scans and SA.  The private clinic asked why we were self-funding as we could see them on the NHS.  Anyway to cut a long and frustrating story short we now languish in the queue via the NHS with no idea how long it could take and I feel like we are back at square one.    The doctors should understand how much pressure this puts on relationships.  

Anyway, we were told by the private specialist that a SA is not really that valid as from day to day and week to week the quality of sperm can change, it's really just a snapshot in time.  So if your DH is worried, tell him to take Zinc supplements and see what other supplements are good for making healthy sperm - I think Zinc is one of the key ones for the boys!

For you, to keep you feeling like you are doing everything you can, you could take a look at Angelbumps Fertility Protocol in the Holistic section of this forum as there are plenty of things you can try to improve your fertility too.   

I personally also love reflexology if you can find someone affordable and good - it really destresses me and I look forward to it every week - I think it is keeping me sane while I 'patiently' wait!

Good luck!

xxx


----------



## Sheilaweb (Mar 21, 2006)

I know only too well how frustrating waiting for everything on the nhs is - we initially went to our gp after trying for 3 years and were fobbed off.... by the time I'd reached 36 I felt I was too old, and more or less gave up, but shock of shock I found that I was pregnant.  Sadly that pregnancy wasn't meant to be - but I was determined to get answers.

Sadly for us, we waited for a consultation with an IUI consultant, who told us in no uncertain terms he couldn't help us as hubby had a zero count !!!  We'd always been told his count was low.  We waited for hospital appointments and scans to find out whether hubby had a blockage or not.  
When we got to our fertility clinic, although we were top of the list, and despite only being 2 months into the financial year, we had to wait until the next financial year for our treatment to be approved formally, then another 6 months wait to be matched to a sperm donor.

One things for sure, nothing is done anytime soon on the nhs .....but I can't knock it at all - the nhs made our dreams come true, even if it did take up until the week before my 40th !!!
Wishing you all the very very best
The best things come to those that wait!

Hugs
Sheila


----------



## yellowflower (Nov 15, 2012)

Hello,

Just wanted to reply to let you know that I, and I'm sure everyone using this site, understands how you feel.

I also came off my pill in October 2010 and I have failed to conceive.  I have had numerous tests, blood, internal, external, etc done and they have found nothing wrong with me.  My husband had his semen checked and it was normal.  I have been booked in for the xray scan in Jan 2013 where they check for blocked tubes, so we will see how that goes.

And it is horrible and sad when you see everyone around you having babies, obviously you are happy for them, but you are always left thinking when will it be my turn! It doesn't help that family, friends and work colleagues etc keep harping on at you "when you having children", I just want to poke their eyes out!! ha!

And I'm the same each month, oh my boobs look different, it must be a sign, oh, I have a spot on my nose that must mean I'm pregnant! EVERY month I do it and then every time I get my period I get upset and annoyed! You would think I would learn!

Its just so funny how you just assume that you are going to concieve straight away.  

x


----------



## Fifij250910 (Nov 4, 2012)

Thanks everyone for replying!  Haven't been on in a few weeks - life a bit hectic atm.  Not long until our appt now, so hopefully we will find out what the problem is and see what we can do.  I have heard of a few people who have tried reflexology and acupuncture and have been lucky!!

Thanks again for your comments - will keep you all posted!!


----------



## Lisafoxey33 (Mar 30, 2012)

Hi very similar to ups Married 8/10 off pill sep 9/10 thinking would only take a couple of months & 24 cycles on nothing done tests etc high fsh other than that nothing. No internal tests done as apparently not needed. Gp sent referral for nhs funding on 1x cycle only for ivf ideally wanting notts care. Have to see its a waiting game & so so annoying puts pressure on marriage even told mine to go recently as the freak I am cannot even fall. It's hard & heart breaking to feel this way & every friend that's fall you put on fake face & lie to them of the joy you have. Life can be very awful at times x


----------



## Fifij250910 (Nov 4, 2012)

Hi all!

Had our appt this morning and the swimmers aren't quite as numerous or fast as they would like.  That coupled with the length of time we have been trying they have decided that we should move on to ICSI as soon as possible.  So we completed the paperwork this morning, I had my weight, height and bloods done and now we wait.

All in a bit of a daze - anyone know how long it normally takes now?

Fifi


----------



## Tiger81 (Jan 11, 2013)

Hello,

I'm new to this although I've read posts on forums like this before I've never actually posted myself. I read yellowflower's post and can't believe how similar your situation is to mine. My husband and I got married in April 2010 and I came off the pill in October 2010 and have never managed to get pregnant. After 1year we went to the docs to get tested (I had blood tests, pelvic/internal ultrasound and hubby had sa) and everything came back 'normal'. We were told to try for another 12months before being referred to a fertility dr. We reached 2years last October and We haven't yet returned to the dr in the hope that we'll get pregnant soon! 
I'm 31 and hubby is 30, both healthy not overweight. Eat very healthily, organic where poss, take vitamins, herbal supplements etc and still nothing. Friends and family members are dropping pregnant all around me without any issues at all, which is really upsetting.
Last year was a tough year for us emotionally, hubby started a new stressful job, I got made redundant and started a new job, my Dad was terminly I'll throughout all of this and he passed away in Sept last yr. we also moved house in October last year. We decided then to just try and relax about the whole thing and I do feel the most relaxed I've felt in months but still nothing's happened. We're going on holiday at the beg of feb for 1week so if nothing's happened by the time we get back we'll go back to the drs.  I just really want it to happen naturally. I'm really not keen on pumping my body full of hormones.
I'm currently having acupuncture which is helping me relax and has significantly improved my periods.
I just thought I'd share my story! 
Yellowflower - I hope u get ur bfp very soon!


----------



## Tiger81 (Jan 11, 2013)

Sorry forgot to mention that I too symptom spot every single month - I must be pregnant this month because my boobs are more sore than usual, my nipples are tingly, I've put on weight etc etc - but every month I tell myself I won't do it! The days leading up to af are torture, am I pregnant, aren't I pregnant.

I never thought I'd find it so hard not just not conceiving but dealing with the roller coaster of emotions every month.


----------



## Sheilaweb (Mar 21, 2006)

Fiji, your wait will depend on a number of factors. But having ICSI, which is the most expensive, you may be in for a slightly longer wait then say for those having IUI or standard IVF - it also largely depends on how many couples from your pct are above you in the queue, what treatment they're having as well as how much your pct spends each year on fertility treatment! - I think we just struck 'unlucky' 
We got to the top of the list for our icsi treatment, but the cash pot from our pct was all but spoken for, so we'd have to wait until the next financial year (and this was just 2 months into the current financial year!) Went back 9 months later to go through our treatment, only then to be told that we'd need to be matched to a sperm donor, but our funding was there secured against our names and treatment would begin as soon as we had a match - another 6 months wait!  Can't complain, as some clinics are now reporting much longer waits for nhs sperm donors. 

Thankfully our donor wasn't required, as hubby went on the Wellman in preparation and literally went from zero to hero, and leaving our donor free to help another couple.
Best wishes
Sheila


----------

